# Gov. adjust 8 HP tecu. snowblower



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

Seems to run OK at full throttle - slight surges - but I can not it get to come down low enough to adjust idle position. The arm on throttle does not close far enough to touch idle screw on carb.

I rebuilt the carb and adjuted high speed screw for max RPM and no black smoke. Engine starts first pull.

I have a HM80 snowking 8 HP on a Toro 8/25 blower. How do you sync. the gov arm linkage to the carb position? I loosen the screw on the gov. link coming up from front of eng. fisrt, then put throttle in idle position and tighten the screw back up. I did rotate the gov. shaft all the way counter clockwise before I tighten the screw. The arm is slightly not straight points a little toward carb is this correct. I want to be sure gov. kicks in and maintains a load in heavy snow. The throttle is a simple push up lever with no springs on any linkage just 2 rods going to gov. arm 1 to carb one to cam on throttle lever cam. What is the trick to sync in order.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

To adjust your governor you need to loosen the screw on the arm, hold the throttle at the wide open (fast) position, now rotate the shaft in the same direction as the arm moves to open the the throttle, rotate the shaft until it stops, then tighten the screw on the arm. 

If you adjust the governor with the carburetor at the idle position, the engine will run too fast and you can cause damage to the engine if you let it run that way.


----------



## briggsrepairman (Dec 12, 2006)

*re: surging carb*

When you rebuilt the carb, did you do this because the engine was overspeeding? This is a very common problem with these engines, and the fact that you mention that the throttle stop isn't coming down to touch the idle stop makes me think you might very well have a stuck check valve in there. Try 30yr tech's suggestion, but I get a feeling that the reason your engine is surging is because of the aforementioned check valve. Virtually half the Tecumsehs I get in have this issue over and over again.


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*check valve location?*

The blower had more water in tank then gas typical problem on ALL outdoor engines. Got it for free. So I rebuilt carb and blew everything out with compressed air with carb open and no needle/seat installed. I did not take the welch plugs out or carb off engine to shake it. If the check valve is stuck I thought it ill not run at all?

I usually tip blowers up on auger end and rebuild carbs standing sideways. They all balance good that way. I blow the lines and tank out with blower on the wheels and take tank off to tip upside down. I am too old to bend over or work upside down under the carb.

I did readjust the gov. linkage in the clockwise direction at wide open throttle this time. I will tinker with some more tomorrow. Thanks as usual for the help and maybe we will not get snow in NH this year. Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

*Question about Check Valve & Governor Adjustment*

Hi have a Tec 4hp and Briggs 6.5 hp motor and both at different times have increased the idle speed (rpms) with normal use ( nothing was touched. I was told to check the "Check Valve" but do not know where or what is ? Can anyone tell me where it is and what it does...and how to located it?

Also I was told if that did not work to adjust the govenor ....how is that done


Thanks!


----------

